# Máquina de 6 cortes y embutición



## zvezda

Hello everyone,

I am translating some technical documentation about a machine (máquina de Embutición) and I understand what it is but I cannot find the English term for it. I have found a definition for Embutición in Spanish, but I think it is not the one I need. 

"Máquina de 6 cortes y embutición" 

EMBUTICION: Es el proceso de conformado en frio por el que se transforma una chapa plana en un cuerpo hueco adaptandola a la forma definida por la matriz del util, mediante la presion ejercida por la prensa. "

The text I am translating  has to do with cylinders, radiators, car systems and cuts, so I suppose Embutición here has to do with male and female fittings of the tubes.
 Believe it or not, Máquina de embutición is the title and the word embutición does not appear in any sentence, so I cannot provide a better context. 


Can anyone give me a hand? I'd appreciate any suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## pewen

zvezda said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am translating some technical documentation about a machine (máquina de Embutición) and I understand what it is but I cannot find the English term for it. I have found a definition for Embutición in Spanish, but I think it is not the one I need.
> 
> "Máquina de 6 cortes y embutición"
> 
> EMBUTICION: Es el proceso de conformado en frio por el que se transforma una chapa plana en un cuerpo hueco adaptandola a la forma definida por la matriz del util, mediante la presion ejercida por la prensa. "
> 
> The text I am translating has to do with cylinders, radiators, car systems and cuts, so I suppose Embutición here has to do with male and female fittings of the tubes.
> Believe it or not, Máquina de embutición is the title and the word embutición does not appear in any sentence, so I cannot provide a better context.
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me a hand? I'd appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Thank you


 
Hi, there.  The process of "embutición" you mention is called "prensado" or "plegado" in spanish. Embutición is not used.  Hope it is useful


----------



## rodelu2

There's a bewildering variety of names for operations performed in a stamping machine: "balancinado" (comes from balancín, one of the names for the press), "estampado"; "matrizado", "embutido"; "embutido profundo" etc. "Embutido" is normally applied to an operation resulting in a thimble-shaped part, "embutido profundo" results in a deeper thimble.


----------



## zvezda

Thank you guys,

I meant Spanish-English translation.

So , if I understand correctly, the word I need would be "Stamping" or "Thimble-shaping" Machine ?

Do you think it's correct to put it like this: "Six-cut and stamping machine" ? 
Or Thimble-shaping  machine ?

Still sounds awkward to me...


----------



## rodelu2

It will be "stamping machine". Do you have any more context about the "seis cortes" part?


----------



## zvezda

zvezda said:


> Rodelu2: It will be "stamping machine". Do you have any more context about the "seis cortes" part?



It is still not very clear for me. As far as I get it, it is a 20-tonne machine that cuts plates, clips and stamples ( makes holes and tubes, embutición). It is not easy to understand because it is mostly contents and explanation on the functioning of its pieces and buttons, but not the machine itself, control panel schemes and drawings, not real text.

Anyway, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## zvezda

I have some more of this: 

	Sistema embutición: tiene la función de embutir el radiador. 

Stamping system : has the function of stamping the radiator ?


----------



## rodelu2

El "radiator" (si del radiador de un motor de explosión se trata), es un ensamble de varias partes, algunas de ellas embutidas, hay un "panal", tapas arriba y abajo, tapones de carga y de desagote etc.; si ese es el caso sería algo como : the Stamping System has the purpose of stamping parts for the radiator assembly.


----------



## zvezda

That sounds perfect! 

Thanks a lot , Rodelu2!


----------



## zvezda

I think I'll finally use this : 
*sheet metal drawing machine*

- *EMBUTICION: *Es el proceso de conformado en frio por el que se transforma una chapa plana en un cuerpo hueco adaptandola a la forma definida por la matriz del util, mediante la presion ejercida por la prensa. Se trata de un proceso de conformado de chapa por deformacion plastica en el curso del cual la chapa sufre simultaneamente transformaciones por estirado y por recalcado produciendose variaciones en su espesor. 

Para la embutición se emplean, casi exclusivamente, prensas hidráulicas

*Sheet metal drawing*: It is a process at ambient temperature that modifies a flat metal sheet into a hollow part, adapting it with the press to the shape determined by the die. It is a process of plastic deformation where the metal sheet suffers at the same time a change stretching and shrinking with variations in its thickness.


----------



## rodelu2

I'm afraid I"ll disagree; "drawing" in a metalworking context is "trafilado", metal being pulled or drawn through a hole in a die, resulting in thinner wire or a seamed tube or many oher shapes. Embutición is "stamping".


----------



## zvezda

Ok then,stamping it is. 
Thank you for disagreeing!! You are helping me quite a lot.
The new explanation I found seemed correct...
I am very tired of this translation, I am completely blocked right now.

Thank you once again !!


----------



## zvezda

About the "seis cortes" my try was six-cut machine, but there is no machine I can find with a name like this . I have found a "six-spindle boring/drilling machine". Maybe that is the one...What do you think?


----------



## rodelu2

Very hard to tell without knowing the actual operation; maybe this is a dedicated machine that will cut six different parts and will also do the stamping; *IF* that's the case, I'd call it a _six-cutter and stamping_ machine.  Another possibility is _"six cutting- stations and stamping"_ if your other post about a sliding die-holder referred to the same machine, this would be a strong contender.


----------



## zvezda

Maybe this context will bring some more light: 

Paso de Funcionamiento Manual a Automático:
1.	Asegurarse que : 
1.1.	No hay ningún radiador colocado en la máquina.
1.2.	La barrera no está cortada.
1.3.	No hay ningún paro de emergencia pulsado.
2.	Seleccionar en el panel de visualización el modelo a trabajar.
3.	Seleccionar modo de funcionamiento:
3.1.	Modo automático.
4.	El operario podrá introducir el radiador y rearmar la barrera de seguridad para iniciar el ciclo de la máquina. 
5.	Avance de pisador 
6.	Avance de los carros.
7.	Accionamiento de cilindros de embutición 
8.	Una vez realizada la embutición, se procede con los cortes correspondientes según modelo seleccionado.
9.	Seguidamente, todos los cilindros vuelven a su posición inicial. 
10.	 Una vez retirado el pisador, ya se puede proceder para retirar el radiador.



My try:


Switch from Manual to Automatic Operation:
1.	Make sure that :
1.1.	There is no radiator placed in the machine.
1.2.	The barrier is not cut.
1.3.	No emergency push button has been pressed.     
2.	Select the model to work on the display panel.
3.	Select operation mode :
3.1.	Automatic mode.
4.	The operator can insert the radiator into the machine and rearm the safety barrier to start the machine cycle.
5.	Forward hold-down plate
6.	Forward carriers.
7.	Stamping cylindres activation.
8.	Once the stamping has been carried out, the operation continues with the corresponding cuts in accordance with the selected model.
9.	After that all cylinders return to their original position.
10.	 Once the hold-down plate has been removed, the radiator can be removed consequently.


----------



## k-in-sc

For one thing, "Paso de Funcionamiento Automático a Manual" would be Switch from Manual to Automatic Operation Switch from Automatic to Manual Operation. ;-)


----------



## zvezda

k-in-sc said:


> For one thing, "Paso de Funcionamiento Automático a Manual" would be Switch from Manual to Automatic Operation Switch from Automatic to Manual Operation. ;-)



Sorry, I copied the wrong page. I've already corrected it.


----------



## rodelu2

zvezda said:


> Maybe this context will bring some more light:
> 
> Paso de Funcionamiento Manual a Automático:
> 1.    Asegurarse que :
> 1.1.    No hay ningún radiador colocado en la máquina.
> 1.2.    La barrera no está cortada.
> 1.3.    No hay ningún paro de emergencia pulsado.
> 2.    Seleccionar en el panel de visualización el modelo a trabajar.
> 3.    Seleccionar modo de funcionamiento:
> 3.1.    Modo automático.
> 4.    El operario podrá introducir el radiador y rearmar la barrera de seguridad para iniciar el ciclo de la máquina.
> 5.    Avance de pisador
> 6.    Avance de los carros.
> 7.    Accionamiento de cilindros de embutición
> 8.    Una vez realizada la embutición, se procede con los cortes correspondientes según modelo seleccionado.
> 9.    Seguidamente, todos los cilindros vuelven a su posición inicial.
> 10.     Una vez retirado el pisador, ya se puede proceder para retirar el radiador.
> 
> 
> 
> My try:
> 
> 
> Switch from Manual to Automatic Operation:
> 1.    Make sure that :
> 1.1.    There is no radiator placed in the machine.
> 1.2.    The barrier is not cut.
> 1.3.    No emergency push button has been pressed.
> 2.    Select the model to work on the display panel.
> 3.    Select operation mode :
> 3.1.    Automatic mode.
> 4.    The operator can insert the radiator into the machine and rearm the safety barrier to start the machine cycle.
> 5.    Forward hold-down plate
> 6.    Forward carriers.
> 7.    Stamping cylindres activation.
> 8.    Once the stamping has been carried out, the operation continues with the corresponding cuts in accordance with the selected model.
> 9.    After that all cylinders return to their original position.
> 10.     Once the hold-down plate has been removed, the radiator can be removed consequently.


WARNING: LOTS OF GUESSWORK AHEAD. 3.1.4 to 10 above describe the operation of what looks like an assembly machine, not at all a stamping press. The "cilindros" probably push parts together that are a press-fit or a push-fit and slide one inside the other which might be called "embutición". The "cortes" part is still not clear, maybe excess material being removed.  Any photos available?


----------



## zvezda

Of course it's a guess work! And instead of bringing light, I am sinking deeper and deeper in the dark...
I don't have any photos. I think what I have is SOME parts of a whole, that is why it is so confusing...
If it is a push-fit and slide one into another cylinder and then make holes in it, how would you call the diabolic machine?


----------



## k-in-sc

Can't you e-mail asking for more information ... ?! Surely somebody at the company will have information they can send you!


----------



## rodelu2

If it is a push-fit and slide one into another cylinder and then make holes in it, how would you call the diabolic machine?                                                                                                                                                               



The cylinders I mentioned before are not part of the assembled radiator, I'm thinking of cylinders that look like syringes with pistons inside moved by compressed air operating as mechanical arms holding parts down and pushing them so they will be embutidas into each other and then some unwanted edges and ends will be cut off. If this is what the machine is meant to do I'd call it a "Radiator Assembly and Trimming Machine".
You also said: *"makes holes in it"* this wasn't mentioned before, are you sure about this?


----------



## zvezda

Thanks k-in-sc,

I have already done it and I am waiting for an answer, which is complicated because the company is moving from Spain to England and they are always on the move, impossible do catch.

Rodelu2, 
Finally I think it is about 3 different machines, because it mentions “Máquina de 6 cortes y embutición, Prensa hidraulica Cuello de cisne, Prensas excéntricas de una columna, Prensa hidraulica columnas de 80 tons. It is not clear for me which of them does what, because they are mentioned as titles or cover pages, then, what you have is an index and list of spare parts mostly. I’ll try and organize pages and ideas a little , if that’s possible  , do some more research and meanwhile I hope I get the pictures soon.


----------



## zvezda

I have some more information. Here , what I understand is that it is the same machine that makes the "ebutición" and the cuts.

La máquina realizada en este proyecto podemos desglosarla en cuatro grandes grupos :

1.	Estructura soportación y carenado perimetral: realizada en acero y perfilería de aluminio de 40x40  con protecciones de policarbonato transparente.
2.	Sistema pisador: tiene la función de sujetar el radiador. Si en el cuadro de maniobras está el pulsador en intermitente, significa que el cilindro no ha llegado a la posición indicada. Al mismo tiempo, si el cilindro no ha llegado a su posición la baliza ámbar estará parpadeando.
3.	Sistemas carros ( izquierda + derecha ):  tienen la función de desplazar los sistemas de corte hasta posición. Si en el cuadro de maniobras está el pulsador en intermitente, del mismo modo que la baliza ámbar, significa que los cilindros no han llegado a su posición.
4.	Sistema Corte:  tiene la función de realizar los cortes en el radiador. Si en el cuadro de maniobras está el pulsador en intermitente, significa que los cilindros no han llegado a su posición.Del mismo modo la baliza ambar estará parpadeando indicando el fallo.Según el modelo seleccionado la máquina realizará 4 o 6 cortes.
5.	Sistema Embutición: tiene la función de embutir el radiador. Si en el cuadro de maniobras está el pulsador en intermitente, significa que los cilindros no han llegado a su posición.


----------



## ForsMiner

zvezda said:


> 10.     Once the hold-down plate has been removed, the radiator can be removed consequently.


 
I don't know anything about such machinery. Might it be inlay or some sort of punch or die machine?

I'm picking on something else altogether:

"consequently" is not used correctly here. This should simply read: "Once the...the radiator can then be removed."


----------



## zvezda

ForsMiner said:


> I don't know anything about such machinery. Might it be inlay or some sort of punch or die machine?
> 
> I'm picking on something else altogether:
> 
> "consequently" is not used correctly here. This should simply read: "Once the...the radiator can then be removed."



I don't know anything about machinery at all. For me, it might be anything 

Thanks for correcting - you are right, no "consequently" here.


----------



## ForsMiner

No hay de que...por eso estamos ¿no?


----------

